# Latest score. Been trying to buy this bike for 15 years. He finally cut it loose. 1 owner 1 house. basement hanger since new



## xochi0603 (Mar 30, 2022)

I've been after this bike for over 15 years. He finally cut it loose tonight. He got the bike when he was 9 years old. One owner bike with owner's manual & canceled check. Been hanging in the same dry basement since new untouched. He rode it but not much. You can see the dust on the bottom side of everything. He's a friend of mine and he purchased his childhood home from his parents. They purchased the bike from the same store I worked at in the mid '70's. Strange I've never seen a front wheel laced like this. Anyone else?


----------



## Allrounderco (Mar 30, 2022)

Oh man - I won't even ask if it was worth the wait. Fantastic!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm rarely speechless............!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 30, 2022)

Sweet!!!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 30, 2022)

Great bike!  Some things are meant to be!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 30, 2022)

SWEET!  NICE ACQUISITION!
I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR COMENT ON SPOKE PATTERN?  ANYONE?


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 31, 2022)

Great score! I bought a ‘67 Fastback and a  ‘78 Twinn from them 20+ years ago. The original buyers traded them in


----------



## nick tures (Mar 31, 2022)

wow thats fantastic !!


----------



## kreika (Mar 31, 2022)

Patience pays off! Congrats


----------



## sworley (Mar 31, 2022)

Wowza! Spoke pattern is 2x or "Crow's Feet", I believe. Common with a high flange/small wheel/short spoke scenario. Aren't all Atom drum 16'' S7s laced this way? I've only had a few but I thought they were.


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2022)

Wow !!!! Very nice !!!


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 31, 2022)

1 cross lacing

The last one of the 1x pattern wheels I built was a 36 spoke Italian 700c Martano superleggero tubular rim on a Italian made Cyclepro sealed bearing hub ( made by Michelin / Italy ) -Torrington spokes with *double nutted* 'nipples' at the rim ( a la Pino ) = about 37 years ago = front wheel

Your wheel is not 2x - not 'crowfoot'


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 31, 2022)

Yup, that's exactly the way all the Krate Atom front wheels came. This pattern made use of the 36h drill spacing(skipping a hole every 2)....where I believe these hubs were first intended to be used....you'll find where some of the MTB/Klunker guys drilled the extra 6 holes in each flange and used them on 26" bikes.


----------



## StingrayRider (Mar 31, 2022)

Once in a lifetime bike . Congrats. No wonder he didnt want to get rid of it. Out of the 8 krate front wheels I have, they are laced 2 different ways, 2 wheels laced like yours and 6 laced 1 spoke in and next to it 1 spoke out. I recently built a krate wheel and ran into this issue when deciding which way to lace it, as Im no expert, then looked at my other wheels and decided to go with how that particular wheel was laced, as evidenced by the wear from the spoke rubbing on the hub while getting settled in.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 31, 2022)

StingrayRider said:


> Once in a lifetime bike . Congrats. No wonder he didnt want to get rid of it. I have a half dozen or so krate front wheels and they are laced 2 different ways. 1 way like on your bike, and then the other way where you have 1 spoke in and next to it 1 spoke out.



I stand corrected. They are all "innies!" Lol
Yeah, 1x is correct, but the spokes should be alternating which way the J-bends are pointing.


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 31, 2022)

Very Nice Find ! ... Hope to see you show this bike at the Monroe Classic Bicycle Show & Swap 2022.


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Apr 1, 2022)

Jealousy engaged! Love it! Amazing addition to an already amazing collection!


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 2, 2022)

Holy sheet balls. I will give 3k for it.


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 2, 2022)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Dbike (Apr 3, 2022)

Wow, waiting 15 years? Well, worth the wait! It does look very good.


----------



## La_Kid_gone_East (Apr 6, 2022)

wow, what a find!


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 7, 2022)

Right off the (dusty) showroom floor!

That red paint is beautiful.

Nice to see a truly original Krate like that.


----------



## JLF (Nov 19, 2022)

Congratulations!  What a beautiful bike!


----------

